# Mask making workshop So. Cal.



## Abracadaver (Apr 17, 2009)

My mask making workshop starts this Sat. the 16th of Jan. I have a few spots still
open. If interested or for more info give me a call.

Thanks,
Larry Carr
www.abracadaver.com
[email protected]
714 526-7334


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

Just a question. Do you ever go around the U.S. and do other workshops? I would love to attend your workshop if I lived in Ca.


----------



## Abracadaver (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry its only held at my shop. 

Larry


----------

